# Animated films you loved as a kid but they're now somewhat disturbing to watch?



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 28, 2017)

I'll start off with a popular one, _Pinocchio_. I think many here watched Pinocchio when they were kids and loved it but what about now? Have you seen it recently or within these couple of years?

Watch this scene:



Do you guys have any to suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh god
If 3D counts:
Wall-e for sure
It's just so...
_Weird, not disturbing, just weird.
_


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2017)

That fucking scene still haunts me!
But keeping with the Disney theme, let's talk about Hellfire


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 28, 2017)

ALL SCOOBY DOO MOVIES.... And Pokemon.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 28, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Pokemon


Don't act like Pokémon hasn't been disturbing from the start 
You actually capture monsters, brainwash them into becoming slav- I mean friends, and have them kill each other
Like wut


----------



## Enigma Hall (Feb 28, 2017)

Emanuelle.
So much aliens.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 28, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Don't act like Pokémon hasn't been disturbing from the start
> You actually capture monsters, brainwash them into becoming slav- I mean friends, and have them kill each other
> Like wut


I didn't say it wasn't disturbing from the start, just is disturbing to me. Some characters i hate. (I won't name anyone) Somethings don't make sense, and is not just the capture pokemon stuff and fight them with others, easily can be said about digimon and monster rancher series, besides the dragon warrior monsters game by enix Spike chunsoft was pioneers of the "POCKET MONSTERS" genre of games before pokemon be came popular.

I just find some characters disturbing, besides brock having his eyes closed the whole time and still SEEING, team rocket always trying to capture one pokemon "For the boss" When is just basically a grudge to prove they can get revenge for so many losses... Why none of the tv shows story or plot or most of it plays anything like the games is based on. 

Sometime i wish namco could make a true pokemon anime experience RPG game instead of having a generic character and work around stuff, they just gung-ho and make the anime based game i was hoping for. Even if they had to turn pokken tournement into that game, i still want it. I wanna play as ash, i want brock and whoever join, i wanna do actual pokemon battles i see on tv, i want side quest that match the plot. I want a pokemon league that is actual tourney style battle system, not "Elite four, then rival then done" 

There is no pokemon game close enough to mimic the tv show and that is sad, even when all other anime games are more like it. Especially the ones published by namco, like dragon ball z, naruto, one piece, bleach, .hack sign, ect.

Seriously, there is more problems with pokemon than the pokeballls thing, and is worst if you didn't watch the japanese uncut version, that missing some episodes/scenes, or just poor censorship cause is done by 4KIDS TV, the worst localization group for anime ever, between both pokemon and yu-gi-oh. They both are shows that break their own rules of the game is intended to be based on, until they try to be more like the game and still break the rules.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 3, 2017)

I've had the opposite experience for the most part, where I found the movies to be disturbing back then, but pretty tame now that I'm older. Stuff like the electronics store in The Brave Little Toaster, that crappy movie The Last Unicorn.

The only ones that have stayed consistent were the animated versions of The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings trilogy, but considering that some of those were directed by Ralph Bakshi (he created the first X-rated animated film), they probably weren't meant for kids anyway.

Oh and walking in on my parents watching Heavy Metal as a kid probably didn't help matters any:


----------



## Stephano (Mar 3, 2017)

Secret of NIMH. Spectacular film.  I rewatched it like 3 years ago and holy crap is there a lot of dark stuff in that movie.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 3, 2017)

Spirited Away. I was entertained about the idea of some bathhouse with mythical creatures and such residing there. I'm older now, and now I know what it revolves around, what they mean where spirits would come "to replenish themselves", and more.

https://moviepilot.com/posts/2297900

I still watch it, not for what I know now, but for what it's intended to be in an animated film.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 3, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Secret of NIMH. Spectacular film.  I rewatched it like 3 years ago and holy crap is there a lot of dark stuff in that movie.





Stephano said:


> Secret of NIMH. Spectacular film.  I rewatched it like 3 years ago and holy crap is there a lot of dark stuff in that movie.


Oh god that one terrified me as a child. I think that was the first time I ever saw blood in a cartoon also.


----------



## Alkéryn (Mar 3, 2017)

A french cartoon called code lyoko, it was really cool at the time and i loved it but now everytime i see it i feel the cringe xD


----------



## Stephano (Mar 3, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> A french cartoon called code lyoko, it was really cool at the time and i loved it but now everytime i see it i feel the cringe xD



Dude, I loved that cartoon growing up. I remember it being on Cartoon Network here in America.

How cringy is it? XD


----------



## Alkéryn (Mar 3, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Dude, I loved that cartoon growing up. I remember it being on Cartoon Network here in America.
> 
> How cringy is it? XD


Too much cringy, it's really intended for kid consumption xD
but the fun thing is that it is a french cartoon ^^


----------



## duwen (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Sliter (Mar 3, 2017)

in the inverse way I as kid was cared of the start of the movie Interstellar 5555... I never watched it at all because the channel(Fox Kids if I'm not wrong?) passes only as " clip" so I have saw the two first part ... the aliens guys all happy playing and then get abducted to the earth (lol?) scared me sheets XD but I watched it all on the end of last year and liked it õ3o
but I can't remind something I tried to rewatch and not liked it ... maybe some old animes and Ii feel cheated because of the modifications it got on us version, that come here xp



Alkéryn said:


> A french cartoon called code lyoko, it was really cool at the time and i loved it but now everytime i see it i feel the cringe xD


The true animé! from where the work come from hahah 
I liked it back then but lost a lot of it, even wanted to see subbed (when I started watching subbed cartoons lol) but looks like nobody cared about to do it:v
I saw that they even made a live action of it but never watched ...


----------



## jDSX (Mar 5, 2017)

Watership down most dark cartoon on this thread. I do not think it was for kids.


----------



## Seliph (Mar 5, 2017)

This one, I don't know why I didn't find it creepy when I was a kid

This one too


----------

